# Relaxin Night Fishin



## NightWarrior

Was out again last night and did fairly well. My buddy caught his first big cat ever. (12lbs) It was great watching the fight and seeing his reaction. He took the cat and walked about 30 yards to release him so he didn't have to toss him in the water from up on the bank. (I so proud) The best was watching him have the shakes after all said and done for the next 30 mins. It was another great night relaxin with friends and fishin for some kitties. Craig

Others Caught: 
1-2lbs 
3- 3lbs 
1-4.5lbs 
2-5lbs 
1-7lbs


----------



## smitty223

That's good stuff NW. I haven't been cattin' since last fall, but been gettin' the "itch" to go myself. I like nightfishing too, alot quieter & less people on the water. Alot of times I''ll catfish all night, bassfish alittle around dawn, then panfish for some fillets to take home.

Good luck!
Smitty


----------



## NightWarrior

It's still nice fishing, not everyone is out yet so things are nice and quite... Get out man ur missin out on the peace and some kitties. Craig


----------



## smitty223

lol.....thanks for rubbin' it in 

HA!
Smitty


----------



## NightWarrior

_*NO PROBLEM*_


----------



## schultz345

where u usually do your fishing nw?


----------



## NightWarrior

I do all my fishin in the rivers, we don't have kitties in lakes or ponds around here. I fish 2 rivers alot and 3 others whenever I take the kids out. i wish they would stock a few lakes but the dnr said it would hurt the lakes... Frikin azzes. Craig


----------



## schultz345

ya but where is here and what three rivers are ya talking about? red, rice, and sheyenne?


----------



## NightWarrior

I fish the Red River and Sheyenne (Sun,Wed,Fri,) Saterday,Sunday tossups: Maple/Sheyenne, Wild Rice, Buffalo.

I work at a Country Club that is right on the Red so I have lots of river to fish with clean grassy banks. Then I live 3 mins from the Sheyenne and have multi places to fish for 3 hours per night be home by 10:30 and Dad and 5 Kids get some Quality Time. With me being a chef I have some long funny hours, its hard on dad so I blend my 2 favorite things together.

I apologize for short messages I am at work when I normally reply, if you want more details just ask. Craig


----------



## NightWarrior

My buddies and I went out last night after work after it rained all day, man fishin was killer last night, we were out from 9:30pm-2:00am and took 13 cats. Largest 7.10 Smallest 2.8 everything else 4lbs-5lbs and one 6.5lbs. Fishin started slow last night but after about hour things started pickin up and then went crazy, 2 times we had doubles. The river banks are as slippery as a greased hog, it was a great night of fishin, no rain clear sky and buds and suds. Craig

:beer:


----------



## smitty223

I did make it out for a few hours Friday night. Didn't feel like messin' with the boat, so just bank-fished. Took some livers & cutbait, fished part of the White River here in central Indiana.....but got skunked. It was a nice night though......but would been just alittle nicer to hook into a couple.

Smitty


----------



## NightWarrior

The main thing is you made it out, you don't have to catch anything to enjoy yourself. Catching something is just a bonus, and if it's of great size well hell then you have braggin rights with the guys until he record is broke. We were using creek chubs and they hammered them, tried goldeye and not even a hit. I would like to use suckers but we can't in this river. Craig


----------



## schultz345

hah i live on the fargo country club if thats the one your talking about. we should do some fishing sometime i try to get out as much as once summer hits and i usually do pretty well when i go out. i caught two over 20 pounds one being around 25 pounds.


----------



## NightWarrior

I work at the moorhead country club. My biggest so far was 28lbs and that was last summer. this year so far is 12lbs out of the sheyenne.


----------



## schultz345

nice, im gonna break that damn record this year. 33 pounds aint anything heh


----------



## NightWarrior

You got to beat me to it. I want the record so bad I can taste it. I told all my buddies that if they catch it i'm taking the credit for it. LOL


----------



## schultz345

haha i got a boat for the red this river, im going to smash that damn record if it takes me every day this summer.


----------

